# Favorite Recording of Borodin's 1st Symphony?



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

What is your favorite recording of Borodin's first symphony? 

Feel free to elaborate on why a particular recording appeals or does not.

Thanks.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Borodin: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Valery Gergiev


This is the first I grab as I want to hear Borodin . Neeme Järvi comes second.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Not a big fan of the 1st. Much prefer the 2nd. Tjeknavorian & the NPO for me…


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I like No.1 just as much as No.2, they are both very fine works, but possibly because of his tiny canon of works, Borodin does tend to get overlooked when one thinks of the "Great Russian Symphonists".....

Svetlanov totally bosses all three as far as I am concerned. But Jarvi is pretty fine as well. Actually, come to think of it, Ashkenazy is no slouch either...!


----------

